

Ask HN: Recurring revenue by a yearly subscription - AmmoToad

I put up a small video sire where I am getting 100 unique visitors per day. My wife things I should earn a few bucks from the site since we pay $175 a month to provide the site with good bandwidth as well as I do buy equipment periodically as well.<p>She thought an idea like Shazam where you can view, say 10 videos free per month or pay a fee for unlimited access.<p>Charging $1.99/year is small, 1,000 subscribers would give me a decent amount of money to buy some boxes to load balance, etc.<p>Charging $4.99/year is still small, but I think less users would sign up compared to a cheaper price.<p>I am reminded that someone once told me: "Working for peanuts is still peanuts..."<p>Can anyone shed some light on subscription models? Monthly, yearly, limits imposed unless you pay...personal experience...
======
petervandijck
Monthly is better than yearly. 4.99 is better than 1.99. 9.99$ tends to be the
best price range. Try $9.99 monthly.

100 unique visitors is very little. I don't understand why you're paying 175$
a month.

You will probably save more money by finding a cheaper way to host these
videos than by trying to convert 100 visitors a day.

But it all depends on the specifics of course. Can we see the url?

------
makeee
I think your traffic is too low to bother working on a paid plan. Unless those
100 daily users are extremely devoted, I can't image you'd convert more than
one a day. Seems like your time would be better spent lowering your costs. You
should be able to host the site on < $20 a month. If you're hosting the videos
yourself, move them to a CDN, such as MaxCDN.

------
aeden
What kind of videos? It's important to know what you're selling in order to
come up with some idea of the value of it. If you're simply aggregating the
work of others then the value is less than if you are creating original
content for example.

